# CFB Week 10



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Now that November is here, we begin to separate the contenders from the pretenders and it all starts this weekend. My beloved Bayou Bengals take on the laundry detergent guys in another epic showdown. 

LSU 34, alafrickinbama 24
Clemson 28, FSU 31
TCU 38, Okie State 45
Utah 24, Washington 31
BYU 48, San Jose 38
Utah State 41, New Mehico 17


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

That LSU Bama game.

I want to Tigers to stick it to Nick Satan, but I am skeptical. I will pick Bama and hope that LSU wins. *Bama 24 LSU 21*

I Like Clemson, because they are at Home. *FSU 21 Clem 35*

I like the Pokes at home too. This game is going to be extremely high scoring. *TCU 55 Oklahoma State 65*

I think the Utes match-up better against Washington than they did against USC. Even though they are on the road, I will take them. *Utah 31 Washington 17*

BYU should not have any problems in their 3rd consecutive bye week. *BYU 45 SJSU 17*

The Aggies beat the Lobos, even though the Lobos are on the rise. Utah State wins this game. *USU 41 NM 28*

I'll add 3 upset picks for this week.

Duke beats North Carolina. *Duke 41 North Carolina 38*

Notre Dame loses to Pitt. *ND 17 Pitt 21*

Navy beats Memphis . *Navy 28 Memphis 27*


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

LSU 35, AFB - 16 - LSU will be undefeated going into the play-off.
Clemson 42, FSU 24 - So will Clemson.
TCU 62, Okie State 45 - Big9 title will come down do undefeated Baylor vs. undefeated TCU. Is there a cooler mascot in all of college sports than the Horned Frog?
Utah 27, Washington 17 - utahutes will roll on and win out until the 12Pack title game against Stanford.
BYU 48, San Jose 17 - Won't be close. 
Utah State 41, New Mehico 17 - sounds about right.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Alafrickinbama 24 LSU 17. Beelzebub Sabin wins again.
2. Clemson 38 Floriduh St. 17. Not that I think Clemson is all that, but FSU is notably overrated and will be exposed Saturday.
3. TCU 48 OSU 31. TCU shows its quality this week.
4. BYU 45 San Jose St. 24 Cougs roll. 
5. Utah St 34 New Mexico 24 The Locos keep it close.
6. Utah-Washington; Game scares me to death. Ask me later in the week and I'll change my mind but I'll take the Utes 20-17. If we get "Old" Travis, the Utes will get rolled.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Bama 38 LSU 34
Clemson 45 FSU 31
Oklahoma St 52 TCU 49 
BYU 41 San Jose St 28
Utah State 35 New Mexico 21
Utah 23 Washington 21


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Good old Aggie letting me down on going 100%... Utah used to struggle with the pesky Lobos... Just thought the Aggies got that stinky performance out of them at SDSU. 

Great job Utes! Just love that defense and Booker! Gianni Paul is a stud! Feel bad for Chase Hansen busting his ankle up trying to bring down a Washington player on the last play of the game. Kid has a bright future in front of him probably at safety. 

Lots of shake ups in the polls. I doubt LSU drops too far. They'll be out of the Top 4, but I wouldn't imagine any lower than 5-6. Utah will move up to No 10 I would imagine.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Aggies disappointed me again- used to it grew up outside of Cleveland- LSU on both sides of the line got dominated- Don't like Alabama but they put the hammer to LSU- I was fairly impressed with Okie State.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

LSU was handicapped. We were playing with a bumbling idiot for a coach


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> LSU was handicapped. We were playing with a bumbling idiot for a coach


LOL

I didn't see any of that game. Looked like they bottled up Fournette. Bama is pretty good though.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> We were playing with a bumbling idiot for a coach


...said the fans of 80% of teams that lost this week. And even some of the teams that won.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> LSU was handicapped. We were playing with a bumbling idiot for a coach





Rspeters said:


> ...said the fans of 80% of teams that lost this week. And even some of the teams that won.


I always like it when people blame the coach when it is the players out on the field that fail to perform up to what they are capable of.

Now you can blame the coach for the plays that were called but it is hard for him to catch a pass that is thrown to a player or spot the hole that is open for the running back.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Our team was clearly not prepared well especially when you consider that we had 2 weeks to prepare for this game since last week was a bye week, our "super duper" defensive coordinator was the linebackers coach at bama last year and I could go on but you get the idea. Bama clearly made adjustments at halftime when we were only down by 3 and killed us. Miles can't make in game adjustments and his mantra is simply...."what we are doing is not working so we must do more of it harder". Listen to his comments after the games sometimes...he's an idiot and that's actually being polite. I mean how does a coach let the team get a delay of game on their own 5 yard line, wasn't he watching the game clock? I am not knocking bama, they outplayed us and outcoached us clearly but this was a typical Miles collapse due to only having 7 working brain cells.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Critter said:


> I always like it when people blame the coach when it is the players out on the field that fail to perform up to what they are capable of.
> 
> Now you can blame the coach for the plays that were called but it is hard for him to catch a pass that is thrown to a player or spot the hole that is open for the running back.


There are many that make the argument that the coach has a MUCH bigger impact on a football team's success than baseball and basketball. I tend to agree.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I was surprised by several games.

LSU was owned top to bottom by AFB. Which makes me sad. I was pulling for LSU to win that one. But dang, AFB beat them in every aspect of the game.

TCU losing to OK State. I caught most of that one. It wasn't as close as the score. One thing I do like is that there are still two undefeated teams in the Big 9, which means there will probably be an undefeated conference champ this year. If three teams end up with one loss (Baylor beats OSU, and TCU beats Baylor), it will make the Big 9 miss the CFP two years in a row. 

Utah - UW - I thought the phantom PI call against U-Dub when it was a 2 point game changed the outcome of that game. It was a total make up call for the botched call against Utah on the previous drive. But still. That one call took away a score from the Huskies. And that sucks. I hate it when bad calls change the outcome of games. Utes were lucky to get away with that win. But the 12Pack really needs the teams in the conference title game to only have one 1 loss each. Because they can get into the CFP with one loss, but not 2. If Utah and Stanford make it to the conference title game without losing again, the winner is in the play-off.

Utah State - ??? What the heck? Aggies are either good, or not. Wow.

BYU - San Jose State? Pitiful that BYU allowed it to be that close. SJSU has a strong running game. But the Cougs clearly under-performed.


----------

